# Dining Table Decor. Help!



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello boys and girls!
I ordered a new dining table set for my kitchen/dining room. And right now I am trying to figure out how to decorate it. I know all of you here have great ideas on pretty much anything, thats why Im posting it here. The table set still on the way to my house, so I still have plenty of time to think and shop around. 
Here is the set.





I want to decorate it with contemporary style.
So far I found these placemats and runner.
Chilewich "Pressed Vinyl Dots" Table Linens Collection - Table Linens - Dining & Entertaining - Macy's

I was thinking to get these placemats in black and maybe runner in pink?! And rotate between these two items. Like placemats for everyday use and pink runner for some parties or something like that.

And I found this cute dinnerware set, I think it will look great on these placemats.





Ok, I am done here. Please tell me what do you guys think. Maybe you have better ideas or saw/have something cooler.
Thanks


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw glass dishes at Nordstrom's the other day, with pink accents hand painted on them. I remember thinking, wow I wish I had a use for those! They would look pretty cool on a glass table with a pink runner or other accessories, sorry I don't remember the brand =(


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 29, 2009)

Uhhh... Glass and pink! Sounds pretty interesting, I have to check them out.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

I honestly feel what you've chosen is Perfect! The idea of having a Pink runner for parties is really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dinnerware looks amazing too but, maybe something with a lil more black or colour in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'd know better though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love contemporary so, no matter what, I'll love what you do!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. I originally wanted to have solid white square plates. So this is a step up for me to have some black lines. lol I dont think I want to go for more color.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 30, 2009)

I would suggest red and gray accents:

Chilewich Engineered Squares Vinyl Placemat, 19" x 14" - Placemats Table Linens - Dining & Entertaining - Macy's


with Pfaltzgraff "Eastside" Dinnerware and Serveware - Collections Everyday Dinnerware Dinnerware - Dining & Entertaining - Macy's

or 

Tabletops Unlimited "Tantric" 16-Piece Dinnerware Set - Dinnerware Sets Everyday Dinnerware Dinnerware - Dining & Entertaining - Macy's

the table is very contemporary...depending on the room its in you may need to accesories so it doesnt look too stark, or be too lost in ur existing decor.

I also strongly recommend that you accent! black and white are neutrals, so if u choose even  pop of color your dinner table will come alive!

nb: periwinkle blue is also very nice with black and white

hth


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Thanks. I originally wanted to have solid white square plates. So this is a step up for me to have some black lines. lol I dont think I want to go for more color._

 

LOL whoops! just saw this. Feel free to disregard my post!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually like the idea of black wine glasses, silver silverware, a black runner and have your pop of color be your dishes. I love glazed colored dishes... I think the colors are so rich and beautiful. I would do red dishes or a chartreuse or apple green set of dishes...or that bright pink.... and if you really wanted drama I would change the overhead light in the kitchen to an antique chandelier spray painted black.  

Love the table, I considered getting the chairs for my table a while ago.. I just don't have the room =(


Some of the pics that kind of illustrate what I'm envisioning:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_N8vZtvM5N6...fdA/s400/1.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/...d19d3c1b0e.jpg  for the color combinations
http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAEqn0A.jpg


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_with Pfaltzgraff "Eastside" Dinnerware and Serveware - Collections Everyday Dinnerware Dinnerware - Dining & Entertaining - Macy's
_

 
I love this set. Hmmm....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Some of the pics that kind of illustrate what I'm envisioning:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_N8vZtvM5N6...fdA/s400/1.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/...d19d3c1b0e.jpg for the color combinations
http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAEqn0A.jpg_

 
 These Black wine glasses look sharp! Do you who sells them?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 1, 2009)

I don't think you should overdo it with a lot of things on top. It's already an eyecatcher, so let people focus on it, not the placemats and dinnerware on top. Try a few things and see how it works. 

I had the same problem. I got a nice 50" glasstop table and decided to dress it up with place settings and mats and it was totally covered with that and a centerpiece. I couldn't even see the table I was oogling over when I had seen it online. So, I just decided to go with different centerpieces, depending on the time of year or a small plant.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_ 

 These Black wine glasses look sharp! Do you who sells them?_

 
I've seen some comparable ones at Target.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 5, 2009)

I got the placemats during the great sale at Macys. If they are going to be too much I can always return them. I should get my table set today, I am so excited.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 5, 2009)

Make sure you post pics!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, here is my dinning set and the placemats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still no sure what kind of dinnerware to get. I think something yellow or green would look good. But I really want to have white square plates. So what do you all think?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 6, 2009)

Red would be awesome, too!


----------

